# Spare PC



## DrPepper (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi i've got a spare pc lying in my room half dismantled and wondering if anyone has any suggestions for which i could use it. I was thinking about making it into a server and using it but I have no experience in server OS's and I can't boot the bloody thing because it needs a SATA drive not PATA. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2008)

If you are willing to shell out a little cash for a SATA drive (or buy a SATA to PATA adaptor - sounds like you have a PATA drive or more you want to use), you can do some simple file sharing with XP or even other OS's like Linix.

If you just want to access files through your local network, Windows server edition is overkill.  However, it could be a great learning experience if you are willing to spend some time setting up/maintaining it.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 4, 2008)

Well in gonna get a 500 gb for my main pc so this old 160gb can go on the old one and I might get some kind of linux and play about with it any advice on which one ubuntu etc.


----------

